# Vandalism : Sugar in fuel tank.



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Yup, I'm pissed. All happened in my freaking driveway.

04 F250 6.0 liter Powerstroke.

21" mower stolen out the back,
SkilSaw stolen out the back,
Tire Slashed,
And who knows how much sugar was poured into my tank. Could be 5 pounds of crap.

Somebody is gonna get shot.

I was doing my lawn route yesterday when I ran low on fuel. I went to go fill up and noticed a bunch of sugar sitting on the spout.

I did a little research and found out sugar is not soluble in gas or diesel...meaning it will not dissolve. This is a good thing as if it was mixed with water..it can easily enter the cylinders.

I heard it will just stay in granular form and clog your "sock" and fuel filters.

So my plan is to:

- Pull Fuel Tank and clean thoroughly.
- Clean all fuel lines.
- Swap out fuel pump.
- Swap out filters and sock.
- Run a injection cleaner through when completed.

What do you guys think I should do?

I'm stressed out


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

1.First of all get a locking fuel cap.
2.Your repair plan sounds good, do what you listed
3.Get all your friends to keep an eye out for your mower and saw.

I have dealt with sugar in the tank on stuff at work, its not fun or cheap. Pretty much one of the lowest things a jerk could do to you/your business, so if you find him..:realmad:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow! Sorry to hear about what happened. Do you know who did it or was it just a random act of vandalism?

Anyway, I've heard the same thing you have, sugar will just clog up your filters. I think you've got a good game plan. I'd clean the tank out really well like you're planning and I'd change the filters a couple times before I'd be satisfied with it.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

where is my A-K 47 at when I need it.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Sugar can get harden if dry. Happened to me before. Require clean really good.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

who did you piss off???


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;791381 said:


> who did you piss off???


Him he is so nice on the site to everyone  FYI I live 2k miles away


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

invest in a survailance system


----------



## tracer22j (Dec 11, 2009)

make sure you flush tank out well have seen it get stuck in all the plastic in tank


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

its a good thing you notoced this when you did, id put up a couple cameras and those sensor lights, they've cought ppl in my house before..


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;791381 said:


> who did you piss off???


I would start with this, then do what you have to make it even... No matter how mad i get at someone i could bever destroy vehicles, of course i'm man enough to confront someone if they piss me off. I would end up in jail if this happened to me...

Sounds like you have a good plan to get it cleaned up though..
Sucks to hear that man, goodluck getting it all cleaned up and i hope you find and prosicute the @ssholes that stole your stuff and did this.


----------



## mattbob18 (Jan 3, 2010)

That guy that did it is looking at this right now i bet you!!


----------



## rayslayer (Oct 1, 2009)

make sure you keep the sugar flavored diesel so that SOB can have a tasty treat to drink!!! it really pisses me off when people F with your stuff!!!!


----------

